# Popcorn for gifts



## ugabulldog (Dec 2, 2018)

I am planning on making drizzled or coated popcorn for gifts this yr, and wondering how long it will stay good for before turning soggy. Will the drizzled popcorn go soggy quick, should I opt for a coated that gets baked in oven, seems like that would last longer? Thanks


----------

